# Paint correction Livingston...



## StevenC (May 19, 2007)

Hi there, I'm looking for someone to correct paint and machine polish my 2000 Nissan Almera.

The paintwork is in generally good condition with a couple of little chips and scratches. Biggest problem with is that it's a solid red and has quite a bit of swirling/hologramming that I've found hand polishing won't remove.

Ideally sundays, happy to come travel -reasonable- distance, help out and learn.

Steven

[email protected] please.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd offer to do it for you Steven but I'm up to my eyes in it just now. Your best bet would be Grizzle who's down in Grangemouth.

cheers


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Dean.


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool more Livi people! just got a loan of a pc but dont really want to practsie on other peoples cars!!


----------



## blair (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi, from another Livi boy


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

We (the Krankies  ) will be in Livi doing a Porsche in the next couple of weeks :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

:wave: hi also livi based
steve


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Djw John said:


> Cool more Livi people! just got a loan of a pc but dont really want to practsie on other peoples cars!!


They will let anyone on here :wave:


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Ah so this is where you hide these days Shaun! Hows it going?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm based in Helensburgh, If your interested in paint correction give us a PM or e-mail. Happy to show you whats involved too.

Ali


----------



## StevenC (May 19, 2007)

Just a wee update on this. Having bought a UDM with a load of stuff - I want to give this a go myself. I think it'd be unfair to get one of you guys along just really to show and tell and if I'm honest, the piggybank is a bit worse for ware and I'm sure you guys are all booked up.

If anyone is willing to give up a day this week to show a noobie the ropes for little cash, then that'd be hugely appreciated though


----------



## allyrennie (May 20, 2007)

steven, I would be more than happy to come and give you some guidance? When Suits you best??

Al


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

Interested to see any before & after pics!

I've also got a solid-red car that could be doing with a little bit of paint correction


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

tinnysteve said:


> :wave: hi also livi based
> steve


based in livi too and just got my UDM wired up, will get her going over the weekend.
a few of us from livi popping up now eh?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

oobster said:


> Interested to see any before & after pics!
> 
> I've also got a solid-red car that could be doing with a little bit of paint correction


Hey Oobster, cant believe that red rex is needing some correction work, always looks A1.

John


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Oobster, let the Dougster at it.

I'll even do your paint depth readings.


----------

